# When Do The Shad Start Running in VA



## thankgodforfish

Hello,

I went to a local tackle shop last year where I was introduced to shad fishing with spoons and darts in the Appomattox River. So much action so quickly not to mention a nice fight on light tackle. I was hooked. Now my question is, I came in on the tail end of the run. With only a 15 minute drive it was great until the salt water world was awake. When does this run typically start?

Thank you again for sharing your expertise.

Happy Fishing.


----------



## AbuMike

Should be here by the end of March. I kinda expect it to be early this year. I fish the Appomattox everyday from mid Feb to July...Shad, Rockfish, Walleye and White Perch.


----------



## bigjim5589

I've been reading that they're being caught now on the Cooper River here in SC. If the weather allows, they should be up that way in March as Mike has said.


----------



## bluefish1928

bigjim5589 said:


> I've been reading that they're being caught now on the Cooper River here in SC. If the weather allows, they should be up that way in March as Mike has said.


Before I moved to MD, I will start shad fishing in the Santee River/rediversion canal around mid February and usually get some. The Cooper River has warm-water discharge which usually means an earlier run. There was a SC Sportsman article about Cooper River shad in December. 

It is kind of common for guys who live nearby and fish everyday to catch the fish a month or earlier before the "full run." The early arrivals tend to be bigger and healthier fish. 
I have been told that 2 weeks of water temps in the low to mid 50 = run should be on. Other say when the dogwoods blossom, the shad run is on. 

In the Potomac, the shad run is in full swing in the DC area by early April. These shad have to come in through the mouth of the Chesapeake. Therefore, late March seems very reasonable.


----------



## Mobcrack

They show in the James around the first week of March, not many tho. I saw an osprey today and there have been some herring in the cast net. very soon!


----------



## Fish247AllDay

Mobcrack said:


> I saw an osprey today and there have been some herring in the cast net. very soon!


When cast netting, is herring legal to keep for bait?


----------



## Mobcrack

Fish247AllDay said:


> When cast netting, is herring legal to keep for bait?


Nope


----------



## sand flea

Keep an eye out for ospreys. They're following the schools of fish as they show up. Typically mid-late March, depending on how warm a given winter is.


----------



## Pelagicide

Living in suburban Maryland, I know very little about fishing for shad and rockfish when they run - About the only time I even notice them (rivers) is when I drive over one on my
way to the OBX.
Can anyone recommend somewhere that has public access and doesn't require a boat to catch Shad and Rockfish?

Thanks!


----------



## fishiker

Mobcrack said:


> They show in the James around the first week of March, not many tho. I saw an osprey today and there have been some herring in the cast net. very soon!


Are there any good public access points you would recommend for fishing from the bank?


----------



## pepedesilva

Although I prefer to fish from a kayak since the banks get so crowded at peak run (and I always seem to catch the big females while trolling the middle of the river), Ancarrow's Landing is the easiest access point and the park was renovated last year. Just keep walking upstream along the trail until you find an open spot.


----------



## HuskyMD

thankgodforfish said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went to a local tackle shop last year where I was introduced to shad fishing with spoons and darts in the Appomattox River. So much action so quickly not to mention a nice fight on light tackle. I was hooked. Now my question is, I came in on the tail end of the run. With only a 15 minute drive it was great until the salt water world was awake. When does this run typically start?
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your expertise.
> 
> Happy Fishing.


"Other say when the dogwoods blossom, the shad run is on" - This!!! As Bluefish1928 said, when the dogwoods blossom, the shad should be running. At least that is what works for me for the shad run in Fredericksburg on the Rapp.


----------



## AbuMike

Hickory Shad are in the Appomattox River now. Not thick and the water is still high and MUDDY but I did see a pair of Eagles and Cormorants both with one yesterday and this morning. Hook and line catching for them will be on when it clears and drops a bit.


----------



## sand flea

I saw an osprey near the Potomac yesterday. They're here.


----------



## HuskyMD

thankgodforfish said:


> Hello,
> 
> I went to a local tackle shop last year where I was introduced to shad fishing with spoons and darts in the Appomattox River. So much action so quickly not to mention a nice fight on light tackle. I was hooked. Now my question is, I came in on the tail end of the run. With only a 15 minute drive it was great until the salt water world was awake. When does this run typically start?
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your expertise.
> 
> Happy Fishing.


I'm going to assume you picked up some of these to follow some shad darts?


----------



## thankgodforfish

HuskyMD said:


> I'm going to assume you picked up some of these to follow some shad darts?
> View attachment 17634


This turned out to be an informative post. And YES!! The exact same color. I had tried before and didn't have any success so I ran to walmart and did a little research and pick those up to chase the darts. Non-Stop action. Next week I will try to hit the Appomattox and will post results here. Thank you for the expertise of dogwood and ospreys. Another fun part about fishing is learning from others.


----------



## m30power

Mobcrack said:


> Nope


It is 100% illegal to keep herring for any purpose


----------



## HuskyMD

thankgodforfish said:


> This turned out to be an informative post. And YES!! The exact same color. I had tried before and didn't have any success so I ran to walmart and did a little research and pick those up to chase the darts. Non-Stop action. Next week I will try to hit the Appomattox and will post results here. Thank you for the expertise of dogwood and ospreys. Another fun part about fishing is learning from others.


 Shad are a lot of fun to catch! Last march I was heading out to fish for shad and my friends son wanted to come along. He had never caught a fish before. This was his first fish!!


----------



## mitchmtm1

HuskyMD said:


> Shad are a lot of fun to catch! Last march I was heading out to fish for shad and my friends son wanted to come along. He had never caught a fish before. This was his first fish!!
> View attachment 17637


huskmd,
won't be long now.
perch in the vicinity.
Shad will be early.


.


----------



## Mobcrack

They are here, catching in RVA


----------



## Pin rigr

can someone explain the law on what i can keep this year the law on vdgif site is confusing it says no river herring of any kind and another part of the site says i can keep alewife. this is in VA btw


----------



## AbuMike

You can keep within these rivers.....There are no restrictions for herring in Virginia waters that are within the *Roanoke, New or Tennessee River drainages*.

You can not keep in tributaries off the Chesapeake Bay.... *it is unlawful to possess herring in all coastal rivers of the Chesapeake Bay, Meherrin River, Nottoway River, Blackwater River (Chowan Drainage), North Landing, and Northwest rivers and their tributaries plus back bay.*

Alewife is a Herring....What we call "big" River Herring.......Blueback Herring are what we call "May Herring) smaller of the two......if I'm not mistaken...In any event, no Herring at all and no White "American" Shad around here...James and Appomattox anyway..


----------



## RoryGoggin

"River Herring" means any fish of the species Alosa aestivalis or Alosa pseudoharengus.


----------



## Pin rigr

guess im going stiff back fishing then that sucks i love fried fish roe


----------



## Mobcrack

Although not as good as herring roe, hickory shad roe is pretty good


----------



## Thrifty Angler

I am not familiar with all the species of herring that are in Virginia waters.
Can you clarify if there is a "no keeping" ban on "saltwater" thread fin herring in the Norfolk, Va/Va Beach, Va areas (Elizabeth River, Lynnhaven Inlet, Ruddee, etc)....
the type that's often caught on sabiki rigs.......either via sabiki and or cast nets applications?

Thanks 



AbuMike said:


> You can keep within these rivers.....There are no restrictions for herring in Virginia waters that are within the *Roanoke, New or Tennessee River drainages*.
> 
> You can not keep in tributaries off the Chesapeake Bay.... *it is unlawful to possess herring in all coastal rivers of the Chesapeake Bay, Meherrin River, Nottoway River, Blackwater River (Chowan Drainage), North Landing, and Northwest rivers and their tributaries plus back bay.*
> 
> Alewife is a Herring....What we call "big" River Herring.......Blueback Herring are what we call "May Herring) smaller of the two......if I'm not mistaken...In any event, no Herring at all and no White "American" Shad around here...James and Appomattox anyway..


----------



## AbuMike

Threadfin Shad as we call um here. Threadfin Herring as they are called farther south Ga & Fla. can be kept. This whole Herring debate has been a tricky one since the ban went into place in Va. Hell even the Game Warden around here didn't know the difference between a Gizzard Shad and a Herring..


----------



## Pin rigr

i cant keep hickory shad though can i ?


----------



## Pin rigr

so can i keep hickory shad, Alosa mediocris ? sorry double post


----------



## thankgodforfish

Yes you can keep hickory Shad american shad is a no go.


----------



## AbuMike

thankgodforfish said:


> Yes you can keep hickory Shad american shad is a no go.


Yep....


----------



## thankgodforfish

Just an update to my own post. Right now in the Appomattox they are still hit or miss. However the locals said next week should be the start of some back to back non stop (throw it in there and you will get a hit) fishing when they are bunched in. We shall see... so look for an update next week Tuesday or Wednesday weather pending. If I do get some action I will post pictures with fish and the combo i'm using and color.


----------



## AbuMike

thankgodforfish said:


> Just an update to my own post. Right now in the Appomattox they are still hit or miss. However the locals said next week should be the start of some back to back non stop (throw it in there and you will get a hit) fishing when they are bunched in. We shall see... so look for an update next week Tuesday or Wednesday weather pending. If I do get some action I will post pictures with fish and the combo i'm using and color.


Have fished the Appomattox everyday since I returned from OBX last Sat. It is NOT hit or miss. The shad bite is HOT, even today. Caught um every cast........

Oh and the Striped Shad are crushing Topwater plugs.....


----------



## thankgodforfish

Maybe it's my setup then mike. Right now I'm using pink crappie lure that's followed by a pink spoon. Fishing by the train tracks downtown petersburg. You have a more productive spot or know of one? Thanks


----------



## AbuMike

thankgodforfish said:


> Maybe it's my setup then mike. Right now I'm using pink crappie lure that's followed by a pink spoon. Fishing by the train tracks downtown petersburg. You have a more productive spot or know of one? Thanks


Yep. Just across the river from where you were. You are in "Buddy's Shad Hole". A spot called The Log is where we been burning them up. Firetiger spoon ....You can access from the Colonial Heights Park or I can get you a permit for the private property where I fish. If you look west up the river you can see the spot I park......Most importantly the tide MUST be moving. In or Out doesn't matter long as it in moving.


----------



## thankgodforfish

A permit would be nice. Is that the spot where the benches and tables are? How much for the permit?


----------



## AbuMike

thankgodforfish said:


> A permit would be nice. Is that the spot where the benches and tables are? How much for the permit?


Be glad to hook you up. Membership is $10 a year and just covers the insurance for the property. Not everyone can get a pass so there's no riff-raff down there.


----------



## Pin rigr

Any update in Richmond. stopped by an oriental shop the other day to see if they had any row and he told me i was too late the fish had gone. ???


----------



## BnCFishin

Fished this morn 9-12, only caught 1 , lost 2! Was given 2 from other fishermen, they were full of roe! Still biting, just real slow now.


----------



## Pin rigr

so they haven't hit yet or am i to late little confused ?


----------



## AbuMike

Hickory Shad have been in the James and Appomattox for almost a month. Appomattox is still burning them up, don't know about the James cause I don't fish it..


----------



## OrangeCap

Fished Richmond the week of March 22. Shad was ok (maybe 6 a hour) but no where near the "Run". I have not been back since, but I assume they are still there. Richmond usually has their Shad tournament (cancelled this year) around this time every year. Past years they usually stay around until the end of April. I will be back up in Richmond this weekend, I will post.


----------



## twidpa

Are you guys talking about the Appomattox river access from a dirt lot? It can be seen from google view behind an apartment complex and just below a dam.
T


----------



## AbuMike

twidpa said:


> Are you guys talking about the Appomattox river access from a dirt lot? It can be seen from google view behind an apartment complex and just below a dam.
> T


That is correct, but the dam is gone.


----------



## twidpa

Is the dirt lot your property? If so I may need a permit also.


----------



## AbuMike

twidpa said:


> Is the dirt lot your property? If so I may need a permit also.


I don't own it but I am one of the managers. If you don't have my number shoot me a PM. BTW the Striped Shad are rocking right now...


----------



## Spring Break '92

Someone I know who works for the state fishery told me the shad and herring have not quite been running yet in the James. Anyone in Richmond who can confirm the run thus far?


----------



## twidpa

The shad cam has been quiet except for the occasional ailwife (sp).
T


----------



## AbuMike

Like I said the Striped Shad are bangin.....


----------



## BnCFishin

Awesome fish! Appomattox spot been speaking of?


----------



## AbuMike

BnCFishin said:


> Awesome fish! Appomattox spot been speaking of?


Yep...


----------



## Pin rigr

the only thing I've seen on the shad cam in the past few days is one tiny bass not even a bunch of lampreys like last year starting to loose hope.


----------



## Pin rigr

update: one lamprey


----------



## Mobcrack

The shad don't use the fish ladder anymore, for some reason they no longer head up that far in any numbers. Why I don't know. Used to see quite a few pass through there. PLENTY of fish in the river tho.


----------



## twidpa

When the run hits you can walk across the james just below the 95 bridge on small boats and kayaks.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Perhaps they have found another way up without having to go through the fish ladder.


----------



## AbuMike

The James run just didn't pan out this year. Not to say it won't but haven't yet.


----------



## Canon

its on its last few legs now. Been catching the crap outta them for a few weeks


----------



## OrangeCap

As promised... fished on Saturday for about a hour. Only caught 3 and my bro caught 4. That's very slow for richmond. Guy next to me said that he was catching one every 4 cast just 2 days ago. Guess it hit or miss. And yes it was packed on both sides of the river with boats in the middle.


----------



## Spring Break '92

Went out to the James under the 95 bridge this past Saturday, got nothing. Some people in this thread say theyvd caught plenty, some nothing. Id say whatever run we had is just about over if it hasnt been already....


----------

